# Bluetooth Streaming Display



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of. I've used USB and Bluetooth from my Andriod and my buddies iPhone. Some apps show the info, others don't. It's kind of weird.

I primarily use Pandora and use the Pandora app on the car instead of the Bluetooth option (even though it's still connected with Bluetooth) then you get all the info on the display.


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

My android device. Galaxy s4 displays everything. My old s2 did not display anything. I'm thinking it has to do with the type of software your phone has.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to be clear. I can BT Stream using the music stored on my phone but this particular issue only seems to be with Spotify. But I believe that would make sense considering the different "OS" on top of the vanilla Android.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It also depends on the car's AUX programming. The Sonic I tested my phone in before putting the AC Delco BlueTooth PDIM in my Cruze showed the track information on the display but I don't get that in my Cruze.


----------

